# Balls?



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I train my dogs with a tennis ball but could never leave one with them to just play with (hate ems into a vets). I found a basket ball works some of the time for a dogs toy (even though some would eat them anyhow) . But I have a lot of luck with the basket ball, but two of my dogs ..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would never use a tennis ball. I use water kongs with the rope on the, jolly balls, gappay balls. We've had the jolly balls for years, many holes, still going


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I trained a dog with many things but loves the tennis ball, if left alone (I would never do that) you could find a bad trip to the vets


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

working dogs are not the same as show dogs, want to clear the air now


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Harmony - Kong makes a large tennis ball that even squeaks. My dogs love them, they are too big to swallow and they don't come apart like regular tennis balls do, so they last a lot longer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are to small and the dog can choke on them when playing catch plus the glue degrades the enamel on their teeth. To each their own but if Emily's dog can choke on a Kong ball right in front of her while playing catch, that is larger than a tennis ball, then I will stay clear of tennis balls and always advise others to do so as well. Those balls can lodge in their throats and you can't get them out. An odd size ball like a water kong or a ball with a rope or a ball with two holes in it could be the difference between a live dog or a dead dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

harmony said:


> working dogs are not the same as show dogs, want to clear the air now


Working dogs choke to death differently than Show dogs? How does that make any sense at all. Dogs are dogs...if the object going into their mouth is smaller than their airway, they can choke...the same as any other living creature.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> They are to small and the dog can choke on them when playing catch plus the glue degrades the enamel on their teeth. To each their own but if Emily's dog can choke on a *Kong ball right in front of her* while playing catch, that is larger than a tennis ball, then I will stay clear of tennis balls and always advise others to do so as well. Those balls can lodge in their throats and you can't get them out. An odd size ball like a water kong or a ball with a rope or a ball with two holes in it could be the difference between a live dog or a dead dog.


I thought it was a regular tennis ball? I didn't realize it was a Kong. 

My dog's favorite toy is a Kong ball that is wrapped in cloth and has tails on it. I can't recall what it's called, but it's easier to throw then a normal ball.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Lilie said:


> Harmony - Kong makes a large tennis ball that even squeaks. My dogs love them, they are too big to swallow and they don't come apart like regular tennis balls do, so they last a lot longer.


I tried that one time too, and with a few dogs that might not work.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Please not let us confuse a working line with a show line  PLEASE!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

WHAT does a working line vs a show line have to do with tennis balls and choking? There is no logic to that whatsoever...mutts with no objective other than holding down a couch can choke on a tennis ball


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lilie said:


> I thought it was a regular tennis ball? I didn't realize it was a Kong.
> 
> My dog's favorite toy is a Kong ball that is wrapped in cloth and has tails on it. I can't recall what it's called, but it's easier to throw then a normal ball.


yeah...it was a Kong ball. One "sized" for a dog Cash's size.

It's a WUBBA!!!! How can you forget that name?! lol


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

OH how can I even say this, but there is a lot of difference between the two.  lets keep this on a good note ok?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

People please, there are probably hundreds of thousands of dogs that play with tennis balls that are not choking to death. 

I often train with tennis balls and my dogs do flyball, so tennis balls are a given. I don't let them chew tennis balls because I hate picking up pieces (my dogs will crush and shred a tennis ball in a few seconds). We have several dogs on our team that are 10+ years old and still playing flyball in tournaments without having choked or destroyed their teeth. Just use common sense.

I also use Gappay balls, Frabo balls, Kong ball, Kong Wubba, and Chuck-It Whistler balls.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> yeah...it was a Kong ball. One "sized" for a dog Cash's size.
> 
> It's a WUBBA!!!! How can you forget that name?! lol


YES! A Wubba. Hubby likes it because it comes in 'camo'. LOL!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

harmony said:


> OH how can I even say this, but there is a lot of difference between the two.  lets keep this on a good note ok?



I would really like to understand your logic. Are you saying working dogs are not at risk for choking on tennis balls? Or that show lines do not have the drive to play with a tennis ball? I really can't figure out what you are trying to say or how which line they come from have anything to do with tennis balls.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do not get it either. I have one show line and up until recently one working line and they BOTH play with tennis balls and do flyball (the show line has a higher title/better race record and the working line is a little faster but not as consistent).


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I was trying to be friendly and say as all else fails a basket most the time will work  but not always (if u know what I mean) .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, I still don't know what you mean. But I give up. Be happy, play with many balls.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Liesje said:


> I do not get it either. I have one show line and up until recently one working line and they BOTH play with tennis balls and do flyball (the show line has a higher title/better race record and the working line is a little faster but not as consistent).


One of my best friends had show lines and now working lines (thanks to me), he does every thing her,her former dog did (dog down over hips), and she still has a happy life to this day. He mother at one point got jumped on by a GS (friendly behavior) and knocked her mother down and had such brain injury she died in two days. Does anyone undrer stand??


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> No, I still don't know what you mean. But I give up. Be happy, play with many balls.


Thank you!!!! I really needed to laugh today, that was perfect.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> WHAT does a working line vs a show line have to do with tennis balls and choking? There is no logic to that whatsoever...mutts with no objective other than holding down a couch can choke on a tennis ball


Yep


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> I would really like to understand your logic. Are you saying working dogs are not at risk for choking on tennis balls? Or that show lines do not have the drive to play with a tennis ball? I really can't figure out what you are trying to say or how which line they come from have anything to do with tennis balls.


 Good question, they both play but one is more intrested over the other


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

harmony said:


> One of my best friends had show lines and now working lines (thanks to me), he does every thing her,her former dog did (dog down over hips), and she still has a happy life to this day. He mother at one point got jumped on by a GS (friendly behavior) and knocked her mother down and had such brain injury she died in two days. Does anyone undrer stand??


No, I don't understand. I've owned, trained, and titled both, and honestly prefer my working line dog (that is titled in Schutzhund, tracking, obedience, personal protection, flyball, agility, dock diving, lure coursing....you name it). My dog has OFA hips and elbows and is getting breed surveyed next month.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

harmony said:


> Good question, they both play but one is more intrested over the other


Really? I bet that is not a general rule. My BYB pound puppy would chase them all day long. Do you think the German Showlines, bred in Germany and worked in Schutzhund have less drive? How about the Huerta Hof dogs? Those showlines are bred to work. I think you are making a generalization.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

harmony said:


> One of my best friends had show lines and now working lines (thanks to me), he does every thing her,her former dog did (dog down over hips), and she still has a happy life to this day. He mother at one point got jumped on by a GS (friendly behavior) and knocked her mother down and had such brain injury she died in two days. Does anyone undrer stand??


Is this like a math question where you have to weed out the irrelevant parts and piece the rest together.

Johnny has 8 apples and eats 3 at the store. How many apples does Jane have?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Liesje said:


> No, I don't understand. I've owned, trained, and titled both, and honestly prefer my working line dog (that is titled in Schutzhund, tracking, obedience, personal protection, flyball, agility, dock diving, lure coursing....you name it). My dog has OFA hips and elbows and is getting breed surveyed next month.


 and how long is an "OFA" approved for? I never miss a prelimb though


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Um, life? Yes I do prelims too, at 6 months. What is your point?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I use the medium size Cuz balls. (some with feet, some with horns and no feet) When Harley was younger he could rip apart a tennis ball with no problem so we haven't bought any since.

...Jane doesn't have any apples, she ate them.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Liesje said:


> No, I don't understand. I've owned, trained, and titled both, and honestly prefer my working line dog (that is titled in Schutzhund, tracking, obedience, personal protection, flyball, agility, dock diving, lure coursing....you name it). My dog has OFA hips and elbows and is getting breed surveyed next month.


 A friend of mine owned a ;show breed: and the dog jumped at her mom one time (maybe to show a greeting) and will she then fell and injury her mom, died.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

harmony said:


> A friend of mine owned a ;show breed: and the dog jumped at her mom one time (maybe to show a greeting) and will she then fell and injury her mom, died.


While I"m very sorry for your friend's tragic loss, I have to ask....

Was there a tennis ball involved?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Why do so many have something they sould not have , you could save a life by not having it or breeding it


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> ...Jane doesn't have any apples, she ate them.


Wrong! Jane threw them at Johnny and thumped him in the head. Then she took his remaining apples.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I would have a little ankle bitter it I didn't I could, think I could have! so what makes you think you are good enough to own a "German Shepherd"??? My MY !!!! But only you would know


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Harmony...you are not making any sense in any post you are making right now. It's like it's all random thoughts tossed together in a story that only you know the punchline too. While I've been amusing myself, it is just impossible to have a conversation with you.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

lilie said:


> wrong! Jane threw them at johnny and thumped him in the head. Then she took his remaining apples.


"what?"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lilie said:


> Wrong! Jane threw them at Johnny and thumped him in the head. Then she took his remaining apples.


Atta Girl! :rofl:


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Just a wonder (it might only be mine) but do you know what working and show means the difference?  Great people you are for talking (thumbs up).!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welllllll....I think the difference is... Johnny, the show line, got the bejesus thumped out of him by Jane, the working line, because he couldn't catch the apples like she could.

Did I get it right?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Welllllll....I think the difference is... Johnny, the show line, got the bejesus thumped out of him by Jane, the working line, because he couldn't catch the apples like she could.
> 
> Did I get it right?


It is ok, we know but love to hear from you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok...I obviously have not had enough sleep or I wouldn't be giving this thread any attention...but I'll bite....

What, In your opinion, is the difference between a show line and a working line and how did you come to your conclusion?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> ok...I obviously have not had enough sleep or I wouldn't be giving this thread any attention...but I'll bite....
> 
> What, In your opinion, is the difference between a show line and a working line and how did you come to your conclusion?


yes ma'ma there is


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

I picked the wrong thread to drop in on lol


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I think anyone who knows the difference could tell you that . I still like what u post


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Jax08 that is


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Where does this stuff go??? But let me give u something when I didn't know any better (and could shut my mouth to learn) I could stop a dog in drive (maybe) but never aggression


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

harmony: What are your qualifications regarding working vs show lines? You are making some rather sweeping (and incorrect) generalizations...


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

qbchottu said:


> harmony: What are your qualifications regarding working vs show lines? You are making some rather sweeping (and incorrect) generalizations...


Really, LOL!! all is good! lmba!!!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

harmony said:


> Really, LOL!! all is good! lmba!!!!


That's what I get for trying to have a discussion :help:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

harmony said:


> One of my best friends had show lines and now working lines (thanks to me), he does every thing her,her former dog did (dog down over hips), and she still has a happy life to this day. He mother at one point got jumped on by a GS (friendly behavior) and knocked her mother down and had such brain injury she died in two days. Does anyone undrer stand??





harmony said:


> A friend of mine owned a ;show breed: and the dog jumped at her mom one time (maybe to show a greeting) and will she then fell and injury her mom, died.


While it's very sad that someone died, I fail to see what it has to do with tennis balls or basketballs, or working vs show dogs. 



harmony said:


> Why do so many have something they sould not have , you could save a life by not having it or breeding it






harmony said:


> Where does this stuff go???


Where does WHAT stuff go? This thread makes no sense at all. :thinking:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

harmony said:


> Why do so many have something they should not have , you could save a life by not having it or breeding it


This one is particularly irritating. Because _your _friend had an accident with a SL, we should stop breeding SL entirely? Because that somehow saves lives? Ha!

Logic and Reason took a massive nosedive in this thread


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is the strangest thread ever. First we're talking about using tennis balls for training and now since my dog is a "show line" that implies his OFA is invalid and he's going to knock over someone and kill them and someone who has never met him has decided he'd be better off not bred or alive.... anything else offensive you want to say?


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Welllllll....I think the difference is... Johnny, the show line, got the bejesus thumped out of him by Jane, the working line, because he couldn't catch the apples like she could.
> 
> Did I get it right?


:rofl: My nomination for post of the year!!

I think the full moon is having an impact on numerous threads today!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Harmony is testing whether it is ok to say balls on here.

You people just don't understand.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Jack's Dad said:


> Harmony is testing whether it is ok to say balls on here.
> 
> You people just don't understand.


 :rofl:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Andy! Where were you 4 hours ago to explain that? I could have gotten a lot more done at work instead of puzzling over the meaning of this thread!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> Harmony is testing whether it is ok to say balls on here.
> 
> You people just don't understand.


Hmmm...if that's the case....

balls...BALLS...*BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lurking: *am I in the clear??


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Thanks Andy! Where were you 4 hours ago to explain that? I could have gotten a lot more done at work instead of puzzling over the meaning of this thread!


Oh, I was here. It just took me four hours to figure it out.:smirk:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

awwww...the silent, thoughtful, type. Next time give me a heads up that you are pondering your way through it and I'll just wait for the answer!


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

First to get back to the original thread I work my dogs with Lacross balls they are practically indestructable and costs about 3 bucks apiece in Sports authority compared to any of the Kong products

Second, I own both a working line and a showline and the biggest difference is athleticism. My working dog is faster more agile but as far as drive both have exceptional drive. She (my working line) may get there first but he'll be right behind her to finish up


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

glg46 said:


> First to get back to the original thread I work my dogs with Lacross balls they are practically indestructable and costs about 3 bucks apiece in Sports authority compared to any of the Kong products
> 
> Second, I own both a working line and a showline and the biggest difference is athleticism. My working dog is faster more agile but as far as drive both have exceptional drive. She (my working line) may get there first but he'll be right behind her to finish up


LOL, Thumbs up


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I thought it was a regular tennis ball? I didn't realize it was a Kong.
> 
> My dog's favorite toy is a Kong ball that is wrapped in cloth and has tails on it. I can't recall what it's called, but it's easier to throw then a normal ball.


 
That is a wubba. They love them. BTW Michelle (Jax08) I never knew why the smaller kong balls had the two holes.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Liesje said:


> People please, there are probably hundreds of thousands of dogs that play with tennis balls that are not choking to death.
> 
> I often train with tennis balls and my dogs do flyball, so tennis balls are a given. I don't let them chew tennis balls because I hate picking up pieces (my dogs will crush and shred a tennis ball in a few seconds). We have several dogs on our team that are 10+ years old and still playing flyball in tournaments without having choked or destroyed their teeth. Just use common sense.
> 
> I also use Gappay balls, Frabo balls, Kong ball, Kong Wubba, and Chuck-It Whistler balls.


My previous shepherds have all played with tennis balls. One used to love to de fur them. She lived until 13 and had all her teeth.  Currently my dogs are into the JW balls. 

What is a Gappay ball?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

shepherdmom said:


> What is a Gappay ball?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> Harmony is testing whether it is ok to say balls on here.
> 
> You people just don't understand.


It's been a long Monday, but this is the first post that I've understood in the last two pages.  Now I get it.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


>


Ahh thanks.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I hate to be the bad news bear but someone might need to know, there is no force that will stop some dogs


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

harmony said:


> I hate to be the bad news bear but someone might need to know, there is no force that will stop some dogs


 
Wasn't The Bad News Bears a movie about misfit little leaguers? Back in my college days I would have been tempted to ask Harmony for some of what she's smoking


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

glg46 said:


> Wasn't The Bad News Bears a movie about misfit little leaguers? Back in my college days I would have been tempted to ask Harmony for some of what she's smoking


LOL, I do not do illegal substance, but I do find people amusing, LOL!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Have you ever read (bad habbit I picked up again) the aol new and some of the comments, LOL, they are not nice sometimes, but true and funny


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

glg46 said:


> Wasn't The Bad News Bears a movie about misfit little leaguers? Back in my college days I would have been tempted to ask Harmony for some of what she's smoking


I just looked it up. I was thinking it had Jody Foster and Burt Renyolds, and it actually had Tatum O'Neal and Walter Matthau. LOL Boy was I completely wrong. :laugh:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

This thread is like a train wreck, you don't want to look but it's hard to stop..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

After 8 pages of reading.. I still have zero clue what this thread is about.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> This thread is like a train wreck, you don't want to look but it's hard to stop..


opcorn: I can't wait to see what comes next.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

way to funny, thank you so much, LMBO. I am so going to laugh until I fall asleep now, hehehe! Wonderful!!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I would so cap for the slow people but I am way to tired to do that LOL!!!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

harmony said:


> A friend of mine owned a ;show breed: and the dog jumped at her mom one time (maybe to show a greeting) and will she then fell and injury her mom, died.


Frankly, So what????


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Harmony. How come they don't get it?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Jack's Dad said:


> Harmony. How come they don't get it?


 Maybe I know things I still can not put into words, I do find a basketball enjoyable for most of my dogs


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

harmony said:


> Maybe I know things I still can not put into words, I do find a basketball enjoyable for most of my dogs


Well you're doing fine right now. My dogs like an old basketball too. They also like the jolly ball.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Harmony....I"m sure glad you have a good sense of humor. :hugs:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I sure hope some of you don't train your dogs with the same acumen you have participated in this post.....ha ha ha. When it comes to tennis balls being dangerous YOU know the line of dog has nothing to do with it. My good friend, who is a vet, told me he has done more operations on obstruction in stomach /intestine because of tennis balls than anything but bones. When people already know something, sometimes you have to just leave it and them to their future.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jack's Dad said:


> Well you're doing fine right now. My dogs like an old basketball too. They also like the jolly ball.


How long do they stay inflated? Mine will kill in a ball in 60 seconds flat.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> How long do they stay inflated? *Mine will kill in a ball in 60 seconds flat.*




Same here. We did have a size 5 bright yellow Diadora soccer ball, it lasted about a week. I don't know what the difference was, but for some reason they were careful with it.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> How long do they stay inflated? Mine will kill in a ball in 60 seconds flat.


They don't stay inflated very long but they can chew on them for a long time.
Mine like them better deflated because they can throw them around. 

Jolly balls last a long time. I like the Jolly Ball for horses.

Where is Harmony?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone have a reccomentation on a tether ball set? Havoc and Tempest have discovered one in the school yard and they love to play with it. It's a nice change from the chewing game. That's where they just wrestle, chase and gnaw on each other until Tempest looks like a bait dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jack's Dad said:


> They don't stay inflated very long but they can chew on them for a long time.
> Mine like them better deflated because they can throw them around.
> 
> Jolly balls last a long time. I like the Jolly Ball for horses.
> ...


I have the dog jolly balls. They have lasted years. Lots of holes but still round.

Harmony - she posted in the Random thread that her father was dying.  I imagine she's with family.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I think Harmony has a very sweet heart.

Her threads are very entertaining and she has a good sense of humor.

I hope everything goes alright for her and her family.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She does have a very sweet heart.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/190604-what-i-do-2.html#post2585104 

More information. 

These threads are always such a "nice" Rorschach about our members.

Thank you, Jack's Dad.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I have laughed so hard at this thread my face hurts........


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe sweet to some but really insulting/hurtful to others.

Nikon just spent 3 hours at flyball retrieving tennis balls and we're happy to report that no dogs died, got an obstruction, or knocked someone over and killed them.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Liesje said:


> Maybe sweet to some but really insulting/hurtful to others.
> 
> Nikon just spent 3 hours at flyball retrieving tennis balls and we're happy to report that no dogs died, got an obstruction, or knocked someone over and killed them.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Ok don't even make me cry (luv U)!! But what is a Jolly Ball?? If it can be better then a basketball, you all have to tell me??


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

harmony said:


> Ok don't even make me cry (luv U)!! But what is a Jolly Ball?? If it can be better then a basketball, you all have to tell me??


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Jolly-Horse-Ball-Bubble-Scented/dp/B000PUC756/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1349417355&sr=8-10&keywords=jolly+ball[/ame]


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I don't know if the outside shell is hard enough , looks like fun  I so want to get one of those for my horses .  TY


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

If you got a laugh that is so great, I love those moments


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

harmony said:


> Ok don't even make me cry (luv U)!! But what is a Jolly Ball?? If it can be better then a basketball, you all have to tell me??


They are a hard rubber. We have more puncture holes than material left and they are still round! Try one. You can get either, horse and dog, at Tractor Supply


----------



## thatsrich85 (Jun 30, 2012)

This was a excellent half hour spent. I've been laughing my butt off.


----------

